# Suggestions for Small (32" to 37") Full HDTV?



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

I'm trying to choose a TV to replace a 1984 Sony XBR CRT 27" TV. I have a limited space and only 32" or 37" sizes will fit. I think plasma is out - nothing available in that size. Although that is my preference. 

I'm leaning towards an CCFL LDC to allow me to calibrate it with my i2D2 LT meter. I'm not interested in 3D. This is going to be used in a bedroom and have a gaming console and DVD or maybe BluRay player connected. No surround sound just TV speakers. It should be high PQ (with a DIY calibration). 

I'm concerned about "moving picture resolution" for LCD's of this size. I can't stand the motion blur. That's one reason I wanted plasma.

Any suggestions for some good deals or personal experiences?


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

I have seen a couple 37" Panasonic LCD - 1080P either LED (E3) or CCFL (U3) backlights. The specs indicate 300 lines for moving picture display resolution. Is this good enough for movies and gaming action?

Would I have trouble calibrating a LED type model with an i2D2 LT meter? Which would have better black levels?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll second the Panasonic. I have a TC-L32C3 and it has been great for me. I have yet to see any motion blur. The game mode and IPS Alpha panel make this a pretty good TV for gaming. It is also available in a 37".


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

nova said:


> I'll second the Panasonic. I have a TC-L32C3 and it has been great for me. I have yet to see any motion blur. The game mode and IPS Alpha panel make this a pretty good TV for gaming. It is also available in a 37".


I like the 37" size and IPS display panel feature, too. That's good news regarding motion blur or moving picture resolution. I just got back from Target. They have a Westinghouse VR3710 on sale for $280. It's 720P and LCD. I'm wondering if I need the FULL HD = 1080P resolution? 

However, they did not have one up on the display wall - only in the box. Anybody have experience with Westinghouse TVs or this model?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Unless you are sitting less than 4-5 feet from the TV you will never see the difference between 720p and 1080p, that said though I would still go with 1080p just to make sure you can get the highest resolution available out of todays games and future ones.


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

nholmes1 said:


> Unless you are sitting less than 4-5 feet from the TV you will never see the difference between 720p and 1080p, that said though I would still go with 1080p just to make sure you can get the highest resolution available out of todays games and future ones.


I was looking at the TVs at Sears today at about 3-4 feet. I tend to agree that I did notice the only 42" at 720P did look a little coarse - not as smooth as the 1080P displays. For the 32" displays I can't really say that I saw any degradation.

So maybe for 37" 1080P makes sense, while for a 32" 720P is OK. 

I did see a 37" Pansonic U3 on display and noticed horizontal banding on a mostly Blue backgound. Is this something others have noticed or is it just the poor or non-existent calibration? I checked the Menu and it was in the VIVID picture mode. I changed it to the Movie mode but did not have another blue toned background to compare to.


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

Well, I have a Westinghouse VR-3730 on order for a very reasonable price. It's a 1080P 37" LCD display. I was wondering if anyone else has this particular model? Any advice for properly setting it up?

It was difficult to locate a working display model. I did not get a chance to use/view any test calibration discs. Although for the limited viewing in the stores, the PQ looked as good or better than anything in that size category. 

Very little, if any, online reviews or knowledgeable comments are avaliable. I'll wait and see until I get it home next week for some thorough viewing with multiple video sources. Run at least a baseline calibration data and a preliminary calibration. Then, I guess the objective truth will be known.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Let us know how you like it and any insights you have on the model, good and bad.


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

Well, I was taking some initial grayscale and color test runs with HCFR and my i1DisplayLT and found out that my colorimeter results for the color RED looked way low. Like about 50-60% lower than I would expected. Therefore, my tests were not very accurate. 

Anybody know how I could correct for this large discrepancy? Is it possible to profile the result with an older data file and correct for the massive error? 

I have compared new and old files for my Panasonic 42PZ85 plasma. The luminance and gamma curves are similar, but the RGB levels, color temperature and CIE diagram have shifted, probably due to the lower Red readings. Any ideas?


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

If u like Sony, try and visit their outlet stores. They have LOTS of new and refurbished sets at great prices and great warranty. all the refurbs and actually just about brand spanking new. lots of success there at the store in Rehoboth, DE.


----------

